# the new snowblowers at Lowes



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

went to Lowe's yesterday to get a Moen tub spigot cartridge...
checked out the 2 and 3 stage new blowers
they are PACKED to the gills with snowblowers in the exit lobby outside
TOTL is $1199 and 3-stage. has a beef front auger differential on it,
similar to the old Polar Bear diff
can't remember the name brand...but it's a familiar new one
they actually didn't look too chintsy this time.
the lesser priced ones- did look cheap.
the front diff looked like it was front a toy pedal bike on the cheaper models.


----------



## Spectrum (Jan 6, 2013)

Limited snowfall will do that.


----------



## Clipperskipper (Dec 24, 2015)

Probably Troy Bilts, as our local Lowes has quite a few.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

MTD in TroyBilt colors and stickers :icon_whistling:


----------



## Dragonsm (Nov 24, 2015)

Swung into Lowes last night to look at some LED Light Bulbs and they had the troy-bilts lined up outside with the fancier gray tracked models near the entrance and the little red troy-bilt "step-child's" buried further back.

Just received 10" over the weekend and slated to get another dumping tonight/into tomorrow. Guess they are banking on a mad rush and hoping for impulse buying.

Steve


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

If anybody was wise they would skip the store and buy a nicer used unit and save a butt load of cash...... but maybe that's just tightwad talking here?


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

If I was ever in the market for a new machine, I'd tend to avoid the big box route. The reason for this is that when I was making a parts list for my MTD front end rebuild in 2009, I found out that it was a machine that was made for Wal-Mart. Additional research showed that some parts were the same between MTD brands and some where not, like auger bushings. Can't say if it makes a difference, but I bought the other ones instead. I have since learned from the local Husqvarna guy that there are subtle differences between the ones sold via independent dealers and BB stores even though it is the same brand. This is because the OEM has to achieve a cost point in order to sell to the large retailer. You guys may have heard this before or know better than I, but I just thought I'd pass that along.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

No it's not the tightwad talking, I think about that being an option also. 



bad69cat said:


> If anybody was wise they would skip the store and buy a nicer used unit and save a butt load of cash...... but maybe that's just tightwad talking here?


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

Clutch Cargo said:


> If I was ever in the market for a new machine, I'd tend to avoid the big box route. The reason for this is that when I was making a parts list for my MTD front end rebuild in 2009, I found out that it was a machine that was made for Wal-Mart. Additional research showed that some parts were the same between MTD brands and some where not, like auger bushings. Can't say if it makes a difference, but I bought the other ones instead. I have since learned from the local Husqvarna guy that there are subtle differences between the ones sold via independent dealers and BB stores even though it is the same brand. This is because the OEM has to achieve a cost point in order to sell to the large retailer. You guys may have heard this before or know better than I, but I just thought I'd pass that along.


I heard that also, and I think that may have been the case at one time. Then I heard or thought I read somewhere that the Ariens machines sold in BB stores are exactly the same as the ones sold at dealers. The same for Honda. I'm not sure about husqy or other brands. 

Perhaps Robert from Honda or Mary Lou from Ariens could shed some light on this fact or fiction question?


----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 12, 2015)

With production cost being what they are today even in China with the added shipping cost to North America I don't think they are going to set up a separate production line to build a mickey mouse snow blower to be sold at the box stores and another line for the franchised dealers.

 Al


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

alleyyooper said:


> With production cost being what they are today even in China with the added shipping cost to North America I don't think they are going to set up a separate production line to build a mickey mouse snow blower to be sold at the box stores and another line for the franchised dealers.
> Al


I don't think it would be a separate production line, and certainly not like an automobile production line. These machines are most likely made in what is called a batch process because of the relatively few number of them. That is, a group of X number of identical machines is built, and then the line (or most likely a cell) is set up to do another batch. There are usually lines or cells that are dedicated to certain families of similar size machines. To reach a certain price point, the assembly can be de-contented (remove features) or in this case, lower quality or shorter life components can be used. These can be bushings, bearings, pins, etc. components can be attached using self-tapping screws vs. through-bolting. The number of fasteners themselves can also be reduced. The companies that make these machines have become experts in figuring these things out. I am not advocating it, but I have had dealings with a few of their component and sub-assembly suppliers and know it to be true.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Loco-diablo said:


> Perhaps Robert from Honda or Mary Lou from Ariens could shed some light on this fact or fiction question?


It's fiction..well known and confirmed as fiction.
If its the same model number, the machine will be identical whether its sold at a Big Box or a dealer..the following is copied and pasted from my Ariens webpage:

Yes, its true you will find the "low end" machines at the big boxes, (and the big-boxes often carry the mid and higher levels too) but! in my travels around Western NY, all the dealers carry the _same low-end_ models as the big boxes! they probably aren't happy about it, but they have to carry them just to survive..If you are a dealer, and Home Depot is selling machines for $499, and all yours start at $800..well, anyone can see thats not a healthy business practice.

 Yes, I suppose there might be some independent dealers out there who can, with all honesty and truthfulness, say "Home Depot and Lowes carry the cheaper machines, I dont have those cheap models in my store". If that is true, its only due to that dealers _personal choice. _and if there are any dealers making that choice, I bet they are few...I havent seen any.

 
That is the only scenario where anyone could truthfully say "The snowblower manufacturers make lower-quality machines for the Lowes/ Home Depot/ Walmart market, but I dont carry those models here."

 
So in a general sense, its a total myth. there are not _different _models made for the Big-box market. they are all the same models. However I believe its quite likely that newer, lower-end models have been created _because of _the big-box market! (because people must have their cheap junk).. to the detriment of the entire industry, and that is likely what led to this myth..but thats really a different scenario.

 
Having said all that, I agree with the many who say its always much better to buy from the independent dealer! for two major reasons:  
1. Quality assembly by knowledgeable technicians. this is VERY important! 
2. Service and support after the sale, also very important. 
You get neither of those from the big-boxes. 
I have read a lot about problems with newer, quality machines..almost always these machines were bought from a big-box..and were assembled by people who dont know what they are doing. I went to a lot of Big-box stores for knowledge, just to look at lots of different machines..but if I was going to buy a new one, I wouldn't buy one there.


Scot


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> If its the same model number, the machine will be identical whether its sold at a Big Box or a dealer.


Absolutely no argument there, Scot. The same model # will be the same machine. The OEM cannot do otherwise. However, it is an irrefutable fact that OEMs such as MTD will create a new model # for machines that are sold to Big Box stores. I have one, and if I remember correctly, the last three digits of the model # indicate that this machine was made for Wal-Mart. It would not have been my first choice and I did not buy it from them. I did do a fair amount of research when I made original repairs. I also cannot speak for Ariens, but it seems to me that with the exception of Sno-Tek (?) they are not in the brand engineering business like MTD. this is why Ariens is Ariens and MTD is MTD.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Clutch Cargo said:


> Absolutely no argument there, Scot. The same model # will be the same machine. The OEM cannot do otherwise. However, it is an irrefutable fact that OEMs such as MTD will create a new model # for machines that are sold to Big Box stores. I have one, and if I remember correctly, the last three digits of the model # indicate that this machine was made for Wal-Mart. It would not have been my first choice and I did not buy it from them. I did do a fair amount of research when I made original repairs. I also cannot speak for Ariens, but it seems to me that with the exception of Sno-Tek (?) they are not in the brand engineering business like MTD. this is why Ariens is Ariens and MTD is MTD.


Interesting, thanks CC! I hadnt heard of anything made specifically for Walmart, but it makes sense..

Of course I have always advised that one should never never never never never buy a snowblower at Walmart!  (or anything at Walmart, ever.) but that's a different matter..

My quote above was from 2009..seems thinks have changed a bit since then..I will make an edit to the webpage and add in your finding about a Walmart-specific MTD model..thanks!

Scot


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

The different model numbers is actually nothing new. The same exact item sold at 3 different retailers can have 3 different model numbers. Manufacturers do that to get around the price match guarantees. If you ever read the fine print on those price match offers you will notice the item has to be the same exact model number.


----------



## Flexin (Oct 24, 2015)

bad69cat said:


> If anybody was wise they would skip the store and buy a nicer used unit and save a butt load of cash...... but maybe that's just tightwad talking here?


Depends on your local market. Mine if full of over lower end equipment.. The few good ones don't last long. I also don't feel that winter is a great time to buy used winter gear unless you know the machine. I would be pissed if I had to shovel waiting for parts on a used machine that I just bought and needed to fix. 

I got tired of looking. I should have a new one in a week. 

James


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

Well - there are different "lines" in MTD that they use to brand other "manufacturer's" machine's. They have to meet the engineering spec/req's of that particular brand. So in many cases it's the same base machine with some changes/improvements and of course color schemes. That seems to be the nature of the beast in competitive manufacturing environments where you consolidate it all under one roof to reduce costs. I was heartbroken when Cub had MTD make thier stuff..... I still haven't recovered! But, it is what it is. I would expect that trend to continue into many other things unfortunately......


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> Of course I have always advised that one should never never never never never buy a snowblower at Walmart!


As I said, it was not by choice, and given a choice, I would not have done it. How it came about was that there was a retired guy who lived in South Portland Maine who would buy trade-in lawn mowers and snowthrowers from one of the local outdoor power equipment companies and anyplace else he could find them; and fix them up and sell them. I bought a Toro 3521 and and then an ancient 8 Hp Toro from him. The latter was rusted through and needed too much work so after a couple of seasons I traded it and $350 for this 10 year old 8/26. He had just picked it up and hadn't touched it. I don't think he made any money on the deal because he felt badly that the Toro was farther gone than he thought when he sold it to me. Ive had it for 10 years and it does the job. Yes, I've put a few bucks into it, but it is still cheaper than buying new.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

Clipperskipper said:


> Probably Troy Bilts, as our local Lowes has quite a few.



YES they were troybilts, but the nicest ones there were Husqvarnas.


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

MTD is not a bad machine, just the tinwork is on the thin side, and those throwaway nonrebuildable carbs were why they died. I could have bought a mint one needing carb w/8HP Tec. engine for only $30

but in general I avoid anything 1980-up in snowblowers

$1200 for a new snowblower is just- nuts
you can buy 10 or 20 old snowblowers for that much, and have a lot more fun with them.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

> MTD is not a bad machine, just the tinwork is on the thin side, and those throwaway nonrebuildable carbs were why they died. I could have bought a mint one needing carb w/8HP Tec. engine for only $30


It seems to me that anything 2000 and newer started getting really chintzy. the only things I like are having a light and better chute controls.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Loco-diablo said:


> ...thought I read somewhere that the Ariens machines sold in BB stores are exactly the same as the ones sold at dealers. The same for Honda.
> 
> Perhaps Robert from Honda could shed some light on this fact or fiction question?


I can tell you for a fact, Honda does not make any "Home Depot Only" or "big box only" models. All mowers, snow blowers, tillers, loose engines, etc. are all made on the same line, to the same specs, regardless of what retail store has purchased them. What Honda product you may find on the floor/aisle at Home Depot is exactly the same one as offered at an independent Honda dealer. The only difference is the shipping label on the outside of the carton.


----------



## canadagoose (Dec 5, 2014)

alleyyooper said:


> With production cost being what they are today even in China with the added shipping cost to North America I don't think they are going to set up a separate production line to build a mickey mouse snow blower to be sold at the box stores and another line for the franchised dealers.
> 
> Al


Agreed. Ariens , Toro and Husqvarna are all sold at dealers and big box stores too . I think only Honda (in Canada anyway) and Yamaha are dealer only. Cub Cadet are big box and their HD line is dealer only (in Canada)
:snow48:


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

greatwhitebuffalo said:


> went to Lowe's yesterday to get a Moen tub spigot cartridge...
> checked out the 2 and 3 stage new blowers
> they are PACKED to the gills with snowblowers in the exit lobby outside
> TOTL is $1199 and 3-stage. has a beef front auger differential on it,
> ...


Did you remember to get the Moen spigot cartridge?


----------

